# Austerity energia: il piano del Governo Draghi.



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2022)

Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).

Nel dettaglio:

- nelle case temperatura dei termosifoni ridotta di 2 gradi e paletti sugli orari;
- coprifuoco sull’illuminazione in casi estremi;
- taglio all’illuminazione dei lampioni nelle città e nei musei (fino al 40%);
- chiusura anticipata degli uffici pubblici;
- riduzione del riscaldamento a 19 gradi negli uffici pubblici;
- chiusura anticipata dei locali privati (alle 23);
- chiusura anticipata dei negozi (alle 19);
- riduzione del gas e delle elettricità alle imprese “interrompibili”.

Secondo Repubblica si arriverà anche all'interruzione delle forniture, per un periodo limitato di tempo, delle forniture alle industrie più energivore, dai cementifici alle acciaierie, dalla ceramica al vetro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2022)

Comincio a convincermi che qualcuno finirà davvero come Abe.
E fino a ieri non lo pensavo minimamente...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...



Vi dirò,queste nubi all'orizzonte mi fanno godere e non poco.
Abbiamo voluto fare tanto i fighi seguendo quelli che,oltreoceano,potevano permettersi il lusso di chiudere QUALSIASI RAPPORTO con la Russia.
Quindi per fare bella figura abbiamo iniziato a seguirli (senza fiatare) sanzionando in lungo e in largo,senza pensare minimamente al dopo e al fatto che tanto a prenderlo nel (_!_) saremo sempre i primi.

E CI STA BENE.
Per l'ugrainah questo e altro,no ?

P.S Sarà un bel q3-q4 per il reddito di cittadinanza.
Se non ampliano la platea per tempo saranno tempi bui.


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Luglio 2022)

ma questo è nulla.
il divertimento deve ancora iniziare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Se davvero si arriverà a sto scenario niente mi toglierà dalla testa che le misure prese per il covid possano essere servite come preparazione a questo.


----------



## Dexter (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...


Prosegue il programma cinese. Eeeee ma l'energia scarseggia...


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...


Questa è una conseguenza delle politiche folli estremiste di questi tre anni da parte di tutto il mondo occidentale. Prima il "chiudiamo tutto" perché "ha scienzati hanno detto cosi". Il motivo principale dell'inflazione alle stalle è anche sopratutto per la pandemia. Ma i cari vecchi politici con i loro scudieri espertoni non contenti Hanno bombardato la Russia di sanzioni seguendo l'ennesimo consiglio (questa volta non le virusstar, scieziati) ma economisti e esperti di geopolitica. Dopo i famosi "Tranquilli facciamo locdoun eliminiamo il virus, aspettiamo i vaccini e si torn tutto apposto".. ecco alla fine il virus sta ancora circolando ed i vaccini non hanno fatto nulla. Poi gli esperti di geopolitica ed economia "Tranquilli qualche sanzioni poi questi non hanno un soldo. Moriranno di fame, il popolo russo farà la rivoluzione. Tra poco non avranno più missili i dati dicono cosi".
Chiaro parlare a posteri è facile ed io per primo con le chiappe sul divano ammetto che c'erano delle situazioni difficile da decifrare, però oh non sono io che vengo pagato profumatamente per trovare soluzioni alle pandemie o conflitti. Non dimentichiamoci che bisogna pensare prima di tutto al benessere del popolo, ma qui sembra che si pensi solo al proprio orticello. Ripeto passi la pandemia ma questi idioti hanno gettato ancora più benzina gestendo malissimo il conflitto in Ucraina tutto sto macello per due regioni che tra poco saranno perse comunque. Morale della favola, questo sistema eco-finanziario basato sulla produzione non può continuare ad esistere al minino problema cade tutto il castello di sabbia.


----------



## Marilson (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...



follia incredibile, posso ribattere punto per punto:

- Le esigenze di riscaldamento della Sicilia non sono evidentemente le stesse di quelle di Bolzano. Una misura del genere "orizzontale" e' ridicola.
- Illuminazione: l'illuminazione notturna, specie in periferia, a volte fa la differenza - letteralmente - tra la vita e la morte. Specie per le donne che magari rientrano dal lavoro tardi la sera. Ottimo per la sicurezza direi. Ridicoli
- Chiusure anticipate di attivita' commerciali: direi esattamente quello di cui si aveva bisogno per risollevarsi dalla crisi e far crescere il pil, vero draghi?
- Riduzione di gas e elettricita' alle imprese. Vedi sopra.


Cose come queste mi fanno passare la voglia di rientrare in Italia. Tutto per cosa? Spiegatemi a cosa serve tutto questo?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Questa è una conseguenza delle politiche folli estremiste di questi tre anni da parte di tutto il mondo occidentale. Prima il "chiudiamo tutto" perché "ha scienzati hanno detto cosi". Il motivo principale dell'inflazione alle stalle è anche sopratutto per la pandemia. Ma i cari vecchi politici con i loro scudieri espertoni non contenti Hanno bombardato la Russia di sanzioni seguendo l'ennesimo consiglio (questa volta non le virusstar, scieziati) ma economisti e esperti di geopolitica. Dopo i famosi "Tranquilli facciamo locdoun eliminiamo il virus, aspettiamo i vaccini e si torn tutto apposto".. ecco alla fine il virus sta ancora circolando ed i vaccini non hanno fatto nulla. Poi gli esperti di geopolitica ed economia "Tranquilli qualche sanzioni poi questi non hanno un soldo. Moriranno di fame, il popolo russo farà la rivoluzione. Tra poco non avranno più missili i dati dicono cosi".
> Chiaro parlare a posteri è facile ed io per primo con le chiappe sul divano ammetto che c'erano delle situazioni difficile da decifrare, però oh non sono io che vengo pagato profumatamente per trovare soluzioni alle pandemie o conflitti. Non dimentichiamoci che bisogna pensare prima di tutto al benessere del popolo, ma qui sembra che si pensi solo al proprio orticello. Ripeto passi la pandemia ma questi idioti hanno gettato ancora più benzina gestendo malissimo il conflitto in Ucraina tutto sto macello per due regioni che tra poco saranno perse comunque. Morale della favola, questo sistema eco-finanziario basato sulla produzione non può continuare ad esistere al minino problema cade tutto il castello di sabbia.



Concordo. La cosa triste è che i vari esperti del settore sono quelli che alla fine non pagano mai per i propri errori e continuano a rimanere al loro posto. Sbagliano di continuo, ma nonostante tutto si ostina a dare retta a sta gente. Almeno cambiare uomini e rivolgersi ad altri soggetti



Marilson ha scritto:


> follia incredibile, posso ribattere punto per punto:
> 
> *- Le esigenze di riscaldamento della Sicilia non sono evidentemente le stesse di quelle di Bolzano. Una misura del genere "orizzontale" e' ridicola.*
> - Illuminazione: l'illuminazione notturna, specie in periferia, a volte fa la differenza - letteralmente - tra la vita e la morte. Specie per le donne che magari rientrano dal lavoro tardi la sera. Ottimo per la sicurezza direi. Ridicoli
> ...



Come il lockdown di tutta italia, quando bastava isolare al massimo solo la lombardia o poche città...


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2022)

Dobbiamo approfittarne per arrivare oltre il 30% come FDI a sul 50 come centrodestra.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comincio a convincermi che qualcuno finirà davvero come Abe.
> E fino a ieri non lo pensavo minimamente...


speriamo sia Putin allora


----------



## fabri47 (11 Luglio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> ma questo è nulla.
> il divertimento deve ancora iniziare.


Voglio vedere il paese con le pezze al chiulo, così poi voglio vedere se non esce fuori il pazzo.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2022)

Le misure prese contro la Russia sono corrette, il problema è che bisognerebbe muoversi meglio per sopperire a quelle mancanze: FDI e la Meloni fanno sempre interventi intelligenti a proposito


----------



## fabri47 (11 Luglio 2022)

In ogni caso, Paragone ha pubblicato un video sulle cose future del governo. La notizia è che mai l'ho visto così inca..ato. O vuole imitare Beppe Grillo e prendere ufficialmente il suo posto, o veramente quello che dice sarà vero e sono cavoli. Io spero la prima opzione, ovviamente.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...


la situazione è in continuo divenire, questa è solo la bozza di oggi...


----------



## Marilson (11 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Le misure prese contro la Russia sono corrette, il problema è che bisognerebbe muoversi meglio per sopperire a quelle mancanze: FDI e la Meloni fanno sempre interventi intelligenti a proposito



ma tu davvero credi che un governo di centro destra cambi le cose? Sei e sarai sempre un servo degli stati uniti, della nato e dell'unione europea (a.k.a germania). Non cambieranno di una virgola le cose


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, Paragone ha pubblicato un video sulle cose future del governo. La notizia è che mai l'ho visto così inca..ato. O vuole imitare Beppe Grillo e prendere ufficialmente il suo posto, o veramente quello che dice sarà vero e sono cavoli. Io spero la prima opzione, ovviamente.



Paragone e la Meloni semplicemente capitalizzeranno i voti degli incavolati, che saranno molti. FDI farà boom modello m5s nel 2018 o lega 2019 e trascinerà il CDX al 50 (spero, da elettore del CDX), Paragone prenderà da M5S e sovranisti di sinistra. Può fare un buon risultato


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma tu davvero credi che un governo di centro destra cambi le cose? Sei e sarai sempre un servo degli stati uniti, della nato e dell'unione europea (a.k.a germania). Non cambieranno di una virgola le cose


Io sono assolutamente Atlantista, o almeno in questo momento storico con la guerra in Ucraina, quindi la cosa mi va bene. Sono pro sanzioni e pro armi


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...



Durissima la vita da infiltrato.

Come si fa a commentare 'sta roba rimanendo pro-regime, dico io. Comprensibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma tu davvero credi che un governo di centro destra cambi le cose? Sei e sarai sempre un servo degli stati uniti, della nato e dell'unione europea (a.k.a germania). Non cambieranno di una virgola le cose



C'è da dire che pure la Germania sta messa malissimo, magari i tedeschi rialzano un attimo la testa e noi ci accodiamo


----------



## Milo (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> - chiusura anticipata degli uffici pubblici;





comunque in poche parole il piano di emergenza è che non hanno un piano.

ma cosa fanno tutto il giorno questi signori???


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...


Già col Covid e lo smart working si son presi un ulteriore scusa per fare ancora meno del caxxo che facevano prima.. ci manca solo la chiusura anticipata degli uffici pubblici e siamo a posto.

Caldo o freddo si lavora punto, ce l'avranno una giacca per coprirsi a casa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Paragone e la Meloni semplicemente capitalizzeranno i voti degli incavolati, che saranno molti. FDI farà boom modello m5s nel 2018 o lega 2019 e trascinerà il CDX al 50 (spero, da elettore del CDX), Paragone prenderà da M5S e sovranisti di sinistra. Può fare un buon risultato



La destra prenderà molti meno voti di quel che pensa, forse in termini percentuali potrà avere buoni valori, ma in termini puramente "numerici" e non percentuali per me avrà parecchi voti in meno


----------



## Marilson (11 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che pure la Germania sta messa malissimo, magari i tedeschi rialzano un attimo la testa e noi ci accodiamo



esattamente questo. Siccome l'Italia non e' assolutamente in grado di farlo, qualsiasi sia il governo, puoi solo aspettare che ci arrivino gli altri. La Germania ha dovuto elemosinare la turbina dal Canada per riattivare il nord stream, in barba alle sanzioni. Il facente funzione/reggente dell'ucra.ina ha poi ritirato l'ambasciatore .. ripeto, magari ci arrivano.. come dici tu. Si puo' solo sperare questo


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...


Che paese meraviglioso, gli altri avanzano e noi torniamo sempre più indietro, complimenti


----------



## 7vinte (11 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La destra prenderà molti meno voti di quel che pensa, forse in termini percentuali potrà avere buoni valori, ma in termini puramente "numerici" e non percentuali per me avrà parecchi voti in meno


Non condivido: alla fine gli indecisi votano secondo trend (FDI in sto caso), il CDX alle politiche sa mobilitare. Quando le elezioni contano gli italiani a votare ci vanno, non ci sarà alta astensione


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...



*Mi chiedo dove siano i baldanzosi dell' inverno secondo cui la Russia sarebbe fallita, annientata, distrutta o alla meno peggio ci sarebbe stata quella m*******a del regime change È più facile che nonno Biden si dimetta prima della fine del mandato che Putin finisca estromesso dal potere. Comunque complimenti a tutti gli oltranzisti difensori sulla pelle degli Ucraini. Ne avete beccato mezza. Studiate la storia, informatevi in modo indipendente e fatevi domande piuttosto che affidarvi ai media che vi fanno il lavaggio del cervello.*


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> comunque in poche parole il piano di emergenza è che non hanno un piano.
> 
> ma cosa fanno tutto il giorno questi signori???


Combinano danni dalla mattina alla sera, una faticaccia.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non condivido: alla fine gli indecisi votano secondo trend (FDI in sto caso), il CDX alle politiche sa mobilitare. Quando le elezioni contano gli italiani a votare ci vanno, non ci sarà alta astensione


Esattamente perché gli italiani dovrebbero andare a votare in massa per gente come Berlusconi, Meloni e Salvini?


----------



## Stex (11 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Già col Covid e lo smart working si son presi un ulteriore scusa per fare ancora meno del caxxo che facevano prima.. ci manca solo la chiusura anticipata degli uffici pubblici e siamo a posto.
> 
> Caldo o freddo si lavora punto, ce l'avranno una giacca per coprirsi a casa.


un anno per avere un concessione edilizia... anzi rinnovo.


----------



## Milo (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Combinano danni dalla mattina alla sera, una faticaccia.



tra benzina che nonostante il taglio, siamo di nuovo a 2€ tondi (e col costo dei barili non così elevati rispetto agli anni passati )
Il superbonus 110 (avevo provato, ho mollato prima di fare i danni grazie ai loro casini)
l’energia (l’unico piano è staccare tutto???)
La guerra (prima si aiuta, poi no, poi si, poi si aiutano ma prima di far partire i rifornimenti li blocchiamo)
Covid (alla quinta ondata ancora non ho capito cosa dobbiamo fare se ho sintomi )
…

siamo una barzelletta


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che pure la Germania sta messa malissimo, magari i tedeschi rialzano un attimo la testa e noi ci accodiamo



Criminali anti-itagliani come siamo, è facile che ci priviamo noi del gas e delle materie prime per mandarle in Germania.

In UE ci si dà una mano, eh. Figurati se Draghi non si appecora alla Vonderkulen, basta uno schiocco di dita.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Ricordiamo che il green pass energetico, praticamente questo piano, lo ha suggerito la nota virologa Viola a marzo..


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...



Tutto prevedibile. Questo è quello che succede alle colonie.


----------



## Milanoide (11 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> esattamente questo. Siccome l'Italia non e' assolutamente in grado di farlo, qualsiasi sia il governo, puoi solo aspettare che ci arrivino gli altri. La Germania ha dovuto elemosinare la turbina dal Canada per riattivare il nord stream, in barba alle sanzioni. Il facente funzione/reggente dell'ucra.ina ha poi ritirato l'ambasciatore .. ripeto, magari ci arrivano.. come dici tu. Si puo' solo sperare questo


Non ho capito


----------



## hakaishin (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comincio a convincermi che qualcuno finirà davvero come Abe.
> E fino a ieri non lo pensavo minimamente...


Mi spiace dirlo ma forse meglio così. Se le stanno tirando addosso e stanno giocando col fuoco.
Sarebbe ora di tirarsi indietro da sta folli ugraina e tornare alla realtà, drammatica del proprio paese.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che il green pass energetico, praticamente questo piano, lo ha suggerito la nota virologa Viola a marzo..



Virologa tuttologa.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non ho capito


che solo la Germania può dare il via ad una ribellione europea, non certo lo stivalone, non certo la Francia energeticamente a posto..


----------



## Milo (11 Luglio 2022)

Ma incentivare il fotovoltaico no eh?!


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Cose come queste mi fanno passare la voglia di rientrare in Italia. Tutto per cosa? Spiegatemi a cosa serve tutto questo?


sono 2 anni che ve lo si spiega....


----------



## hakaishin (11 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> follia incredibile, posso ribattere punto per punto:
> 
> - Le esigenze di riscaldamento della Sicilia non sono evidentemente le stesse di quelle di Bolzano. Una misura del genere "orizzontale" e' ridicola.
> - Illuminazione: l'illuminazione notturna, specie in periferia, a volte fa la differenza - letteralmente - tra la vita e la morte. Specie per le donne che magari rientrano dal lavoro tardi la sera. Ottimo per la sicurezza direi. Ridicoli
> ...


Beh dai non hai visione allora. Non vedi che stiamo spezzando le reni alla russiah? Tra poco non avranno i soldi manco per una bomba a mano e poi tutti vissero felice e contenti ….ma senza energia!


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma incentivare il fotovoltaico no eh?!


il fotovoltaico in massa lo vedi tra 2 anni, ma devi tenere presente che ha un rendimento bassissimo, non puoi alimentarci un continente...
Senza gas in questo momento siamo fottuti, mettiamocelo in testa.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Eliminare il nucleare è stato un errore che paghiamo caro.


----------



## Milo (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Eliminare il nucleare è stato un errore che paghiamo caro.



è stata una scelta stupidissima che ne stiamo pagando caro.

“NoN vOgLiAmO iL nUCleArEehhh”

poi però ci va bene che le nazioni confinanti mettano le centrali proprio sul nostro confine…

ci meritiamo l’estinzione


----------



## Ambrole (11 Luglio 2022)

Ma pensa te che casino stiamo combinando per stare dietro alle boiate degli Usa


----------



## Milo (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il fotovoltaico in massa lo vedi tra 2 anni, ma devi tenere presente che ha un rendimento bassissimo, non puoi alimentarci un continente...
> Senza gas in questo momento siamo fottuti, mettiamocelo in testa.



Dovrebbero incentivare subito le grandi fabbriche, non coprirà mai tutta la necessità energetica, ma un po’ funziona dai.

Tante persone che conosco sono soddisfatti, d’estate abbattono praticamente le bollette e d’inverno le dimezzano


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> è stata una scelta stupidissima che ne stiamo pagando caro.
> 
> “NoN vOgLiAmO iL nUCleArEehhh”
> 
> ...



Non tutti. Qualcuno decisamente.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma incentivare il fotovoltaico no eh?!



Anche a te chissà che ti hanno raccontato. Ma lo sai quanti pannelli solari sono necessari per far funzionare anche solo una lavatrice, sempre che ci sia il sole fisso a picco? E sai quanto costa un impianto con inverter, regolatori, cristi e madonne?


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Dovrebbero incentivare subito le grandi fabbriche, non coprirà mai tutta la necessità energetica, ma un po’ funziona dai.
> 
> Tante persone che conosco sono soddisfatti, d’estate abbattono praticamente le bollette e d’inverno le dimezzano


le hanno incentivate, a Catania tra 2 anni inaugurano la piu grande fabbrica di pannelli solari europea.
Poi se intendi incentivare subito l'installazione nelle case sono d'accordissimo, ma ovviamente non bastano per tutti e non tutti possono installarli (per esempio chi abita in un palazzo come fa?).


----------



## mabadi (11 Luglio 2022)

ancora una volta vince il dipendente pubblico by Checco Zalone. Giu unici che dal covid19 ci hanno solo guadagnato.
Fossero almeno un esempio di efficienza.
Mah che vergogna.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> *
> comunque in poche parole il piano di emergenza è che non hanno un piano.*
> 
> ma cosa fanno tutto il giorno questi signori???



E' ovvio.
Prima combinano i casini (vedi russia-ucraina) e dopo,ma rigorosamente DOPO, pensano al da farsi.
Non è contemplato pensare prima di agire.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Eliminare il nucleare è stato un errore che paghiamo caro.



In Francia ce le hanno pure le centrali e per tenere i costi dell'energia a prezzi umani è dovuto intervenire lo Stato. Tra l'altro mi pare che ora abbia nazionalizzato totalmente le centrali. Tempo fa lessi che dovettero pure chiudere degli impianti per la siccità, visto che mancava l'acqua per raffreddare le centrali. Anche li l'inflazione sale a manetta poi, nonostante tutto.

La germania poi qualche centrale mi pare l'abbia, perché invece di passare al carbone non rimettono in sesto quelle che hanno già?

Il nucleare mi pare un falso mito onestamente. Tutto ciò che stiamo vivendo oggi è pura speculazione che non cambierebbe di una virgola nonostante tutto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche a te chissà che ti hanno raccontato. Ma lo sai quanti pannelli solari sono necessari per far funzionare anche solo una lavatrice, sempre che ci sia il sole fisso a picco? E sai quanto costa un impianto con inverter, regolatori, cristi e madonne?



E non dimentichiamo una cosa fondamentale : da dove potrebbero arrivare questi milioni di pannelli ?  
Lo so io lo so io...Il 75% dei pannelli solari importato dall'europa proviene dalla..........Cina 
Allegria!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' ovvio.
> Prima combinano i casini (vedi russia-ucraina) e dopo,ma rigorosamente DOPO, pensano al da farsi.
> *Non è contemplato pensare prima di agire.*



Ma cosa vuoi che decidano persone che della crisi se ne fottono?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che decidano persone che della crisi se ne fottono?



Sinceramente ? a me non frega più nulla.
Per l'inverno sono a posto (energicamente parlando) e sicuramente non morirò di fame.
Mi spiace per tutti gli altri che magari non sono attrezzati ,alla fine spero sempre che i maggiori disagi avvengano a chi ha sempre fatto il ganassa contro la russia,volendo intervenire a tutti i costi in una questione che a noi non toccava neanche di striscio.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ? a me non frega più nulla.
> Per l'inverno sono a posto (energicamente parlando) e sicuramente non morirò di fame.
> Mi spiace per tutti gli altri che magari non sono attrezzati ,*alla fine spero sempre che i maggiori disagi avvengano a chi ha sempre fatto il ganassa contro la russia,*volendo intervenire a tutti i costi in una questione che a noi non toccava neanche di striscio.



Sono proprio quelli che ne risentiranno di meno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono proprio quelli che ne risentiranno di meno.



Un po' come i manager di alcune grandi aziende italiane che dove vanno fanno disastri, ma continuano a trovare incarichi con compensi assurdi e nessuno comprende come sia possibile. Nel frattempo le aziende licenziano, falliscono/ si ridimensionano o vengono cedute

O come giampaolo che continua ad allenare e a prendere milioni nonostante faccia disastri ovunque.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Dal profilo twitter delle grandi menti.


----------



## morokan (11 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E non dimentichiamo una cosa fondamentale : da dove potrebbero arrivare questi milioni di pannelli ?
> Lo so io lo so io...Il 75% dei pannelli solari importato dall'europa proviene dalla..........Cina
> Allegria!


il problema è proprio questo, non ci sono pannelli solari, mancano i microchip, le pile di accumulo anche, inverter......poi è vero che con 16 pannelli, 15 kw di potenza di accumulo, dai una buona mano, ma ha un costo, poi,.. e se hai il riscaldamento a pavimento e abiti in condominio, te la cavi, ma se come me hai casa singola e riscaldamento classico, ti serve la caldaia ibrida, non c'è la fai con il solo fotovoltaico, provato quest'anno, in certi momenti non arrivi a 18 gradi se non parte la caldaia a gas.......


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Dal profilo twitter delle grandi menti.





eh eh eh ...

Vedi mio post poco più sù. Ci hanno messo poco a fare la locandina con il megadildo anale travestito da solidarietà.

Tenetevi i migranti, ma dividiamoci il poco gas che avete. Ce lo dovete, per tutto quello che abbiamo fatto per voi, eh, altrimenti eravate andati in default già 30 anni fa.


----------



## fabri47 (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Eliminare il nucleare è stato un errore che paghiamo caro.


Diciamo che se elimini una cosa, devi prefissare con cosa la devi sostituire. Ricordo all'epoca molti compagni più grandi del liceo che votarono contro SOLO per fare il dispetto a Berlusconi.

Io comunque reputo che bisognerebbe investire per sostituirlo, ma il problema è che si spendono soldi solo per le scemenze.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2022)

Slavia Ukraina


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Trump sulla germania e il gas russo 2018 e i tedeschi ridevano.


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Luglio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> un anno per avere un concessione edilizia... anzi rinnovo.


Occorrerebbe mettere in piedi un piano di riqualificazione energetica integrale del paese e iniziare a sfruttare le risorse che abbiamo, la tecnologia oggi c'è, ma con la feccia che invade gli uffici delle pubbliche amministrazioni è pressochè impossibile dare concretezza a qualsiasi idea e/o programma.


----------



## sunburn (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Eliminare il nucleare è stato un errore che paghiamo caro.


Ma in realtà quella vicenda è stata molto distorta a fini propagandistici.
Di fatto l’esito del referendum non comportava un divieto di utilizzo del nucleare, quindi sarebbe stato facilmente aggirabile come fatto per altri esiti di quella stessa tornata referendaria.
L’esito non fu aggirato per una scelta di tipo politico basata sui costi sproporzionati rispetto al contribuito marginale al fabbisogno energetico(era un 2-3%). Il nucleare in Italia è stato un fiasco epocale perché, come spesso è successo, avevano fatto le cose alla ca… rlona e, pur avendo noi le conoscenze per non dover dipendere da altri almeno a livello tecnologico, eravamo dipendenti dall’estero praticamente su tutto.
Per non parlare del fatto che in Italia l’uranio c’è ma è poca roba, assolutamente non sufficiente per garantirci l’indipendenza energetica.

Insomma, si doveva puntare su altro mettendo a punto, sin dagli anni ‘80, un programma energetico a lungo termine. Ma ovviamente…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> *Occorrerebbe mettere in piedi un piano di riqualificazione energetica integrale del paese e iniziare a sfruttare le risorse che abbiamo*, la tecnologia oggi c'è, ma con la feccia che invade gli uffici delle pubbliche amministrazioni è pressochè impossibile dare concretezza a qualsiasi idea e/o programma.



Quanti anni hai ?
Un piano del genere (soprattutto in una nazione del genere) non vedrebbe mai la luce in tempi "umani".
Forse (forse) i tuoi figli potrebbero riuscire ad osservare la nascita di questo progetto,ma non metterei la mano sul fuoco


----------



## Devil man (11 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Trump sulla germania e il gas russo 2018 e i tedeschi ridevano.


ogni tanto me lo riguardo per farmi due risate con le facce ghignanti dei crucchi


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Trump sulla germania e il gas russo 2018 e i tedeschi ridevano.


Fake, alla fine non dice '' End of quote''


----------



## Alkampfer (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Fake, alla fine non dice '' End of quote''


repeat the line


----------



## Nevergiveup (11 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Quanti anni hai ?
> Un piano del genere (soprattutto in una nazione del genere) non vedrebbe mai la luce in tempi "umani".
> Forse (forse) i tuoi figli potrebbero riuscire ad osservare la nascita di questo progetto,ma non metterei la mano sul fuoco


Ne ho 32... partiamo dal presupposto che la linea guida da cui partire per tutti in ogni momento e campo dovrebbe essere tracciata dalla consapevolezza che stiamo avendo ciò che abbiamo, in prestito dai nostri figli e che un giorno restituiremo loro quello che saremo stati in grado di preservare e/o creare... con questa prospettiva non vi è limite di tempo, bisogna pianificare a lungo termine anche se nell'immediato il riscontro può non essere vantaggiosissimo... va da sè che un paese che preferisce la vita mondana al fare figli perde completamente questo orizzonte prospettico.

Le tecnologie per convertire anche abbastanza velocemente una buona fetta del fabbisogno ci sono, mancano però totalmente mentalità, competenze e know how nella struttura che dovrebbe avviare l'attuazione di questo piano che è per forza di cose lo Stato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Luglio 2022)

Mi fa molto, molto sorridere come diversi di voi dicano "non dovevamo seguire gli americani e farci i fatti nostri in ucraina"
Al di la di considerazioni di carattere geopolitico (la russia sta peggio di noi, semplicemente hanno stampa controllata e giustamente non ce lo vengono a dire, noi siamo democrazie e filtra tutto), fatemi capire una cosa...

Cioè voi siete DAVVERO convinti che qualunque governo italiano abbia anche solo la MINIMA libertà politica di azione rispetto al volere americano?
Ci ho lavorato dentro, ve lo garantisco io al 100%: la nostra libertà di azione è ZERO.
Potete votare chi diavolo volete, divertitevi: chiunque salirà farà gli interessi di due entità, gli USA e in misura minore l'UE.
Punto, fine, stop. Potete lamentarvi quanto volete ma è così dal 1945 (non venitemi a parlare di Sigonella, l'avviso del bombardamento a Gheddafi e sciocchezze simili... o secondo voi Mani Pulite è stato un caso?)
Siamo una COLONIA, cacciatevelo in testa una buona volta e mettetevi l'animo in pace.
L'alternativa? Prendiamo i fucili, facciamo un colpo di stato e finiamo arrostiti dai bombardieri nato e trattati come terroristi sovversivi.
A voi la scelta.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Luglio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> speriamo sia Putin allora


se fossi in te pregherei che non sia putin


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fa molto, molto sorridere come diversi di voi dicano "non dovevamo seguire gli americani e farci i fatti nostri in ucraina"
> Al di la di considerazioni di carattere geopolitico (la russia sta peggio di noi, semplicemente hanno stampa controllata e giustamente non ce lo vengono a dire, noi siamo democrazie e filtra tutto), fatemi capire una cosa...
> 
> Cioè voi siete DAVVERO convinti che qualunque governo italiano abbia anche solo la MINIMA libertà politica di azione rispetto al volere americano?
> ...



Strano, mi avevano detto che in itaglia siamo liberi e fortunati mentre in Russia sono oppressi da una dittatura.

Vogliamo aiutare l'Ucraina che è invasa mentre noi stiamo peggio, allora.


----------



## morokan (11 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ne ho 32... partiamo dal presupposto che la linea guida da cui partire per tutti in ogni momento e campo dovrebbe essere tracciata dalla consapevolezza che stiamo avendo ciò che abbiamo, in prestito dai nostri figli e che un giorno restituiremo loro quello che saremo stati in grado di preservare e/o creare... con questa prospettiva non vi è limite di tempo, bisogna pianificare a lungo termine anche se nell'immediato il riscontro può non essere vantaggiosissimo... va da sè che un paese che preferisce la vita mondana al fare figli perde completamente questo orizzonte prospettico.
> 
> Le tecnologie per convertire anche abbastanza velocemente una buona fetta del fabbisogno ci sono, mancano però totalmente mentalità, competenze e know how nella struttura che dovrebbe avviare l'attuazione di questo piano che è per forza di cose lo Stato.


credo che non abbia afferrato ciò che intendeva l'amico @Divoratore Di Stelle, pianificare a lungo termine in Italia, significa ERE.....tra burocrazia, balzelli a destra e manca ecc.... forse e dico forse mia nipote che ha 4 anni potrà vedere qualcosa all'avvicinarsi della pensione, se esisterà ancora......
un esempio, il polo ospedaliero di Cona di Ferrara il progetto era del 1980..... è stato inaugurato dopo oltre 30 anni,,,,con una serie di problematiche , che ancora adesso non se l'è tolte.....


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fa molto, molto sorridere come diversi di voi dicano "non dovevamo seguire gli americani e farci i fatti nostri in ucraina"
> Al di la di considerazioni di carattere geopolitico (la russia sta peggio di noi, semplicemente hanno stampa controllata e giustamente non ce lo vengono a dire, noi siamo democrazie e filtra tutto), fatemi capire una cosa...
> 
> Cioè voi siete DAVVERO convinti che qualunque governo italiano abbia anche solo la MINIMA libertà politica di azione rispetto al volere americano?
> ...


con questo post rischi di mandarli in depressione piu di quanto già non ci siano..


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Le misure prese contro la Russia sono corrette, il problema è che bisognerebbe muoversi meglio per sopperire a quelle mancanze: FDI e la Meloni fanno sempre interventi intelligenti a proposito


giuro che voterò la meloni quando la vedrò fare un sorso di olio di ricino non come purga ma alla salute di tutti gli italiani


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Luglio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Le misure prese contro la Russia sono corrette, il problema è che bisognerebbe muoversi meglio per sopperire a quelle mancanze: FDI e la Meloni fanno sempre interventi intelligenti a proposito





7vinte ha scritto:


> Io sono assolutamente Atlantista, o almeno in questo momento storico con la guerra in Ucraina, quindi la cosa mi va bene. Sono pro sanzioni e pro armi



Io sarei anche pro esilio quanto leggo
ste fandonie/speranze


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Strano, mi avevano detto che in itaglia siamo liberi e fortunati mentre in Russia sono oppressi da una dittatura.
> 
> Vogliamo aiutare l'Ucraina che è invasa mentre noi stiamo peggio, allora.


A livello politico interno siamo "liberi", nel senso che viviamo in una democrazia liberale che funziona meglio di 9/10 regimi al mondo.
Non la cambierei per qualche democratura da due soldi (Ungheria, Russia, Turchia), regime monopartitico (Cina, Eritrea, Corea del Nord), dittatura militarista (Siria, Venezuela, Cuba), sultanato (Oman, Arabia Saudita, Brunei)...

Ma questo NULLA ha a che vedere con la libertà in termini internazionali.
Ci sono 2 nazioni al mondo veramente libere: Cina e USA.
Ce ne sono alcune parzialmente libere (Germania, Francia, Russia, Iran, Israele, Turchia, India, Pakistan, Brasile...)
E il resto non contano NULLA. 
Ma non solo noi eh, tutto il resto.
Credete che Spagna o UK (che è di fatto espressione degli USA), Argentina, Canada, Corea del Sud, Giappone, Polonia, Portogallo etc etc abbiano molto piu margine di manovra di noi?
Perchè nel caso ho brutte notizie...
Anzi, considerate che siamo comunque tra quei 20 fortunati paesi che in qualche modo non hanno un economia fatta di soldi del monopoli e questo ci permette un minimo di margine.
Potrebbe andare MOLTO peggio di così.
Volete tornare liberi? Con i trend demografici che dicono che tra 30 anni metà della popolazione sarà over 65 e ci saremo persi per strada 1/3 degli abitanti quasi?


----------



## morokan (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A livello politico interno siamo "liberi", nel senso che viviamo in una democrazia liberale che funziona meglio di 9/10 regimi al mondo.
> Non la cambierei per qualche democratura da due soldi (Ungheria, Russia, Turchia), regime monopartitico (Cina, Eritrea, Corea del Nord), dittatura militarista (Siria, Venezuela, Cuba), sultanato (Oman, Arabia Saudita, Brunei)...
> 
> Ma questo NULLA ha a che vedere con la libertà in termini internazionali.
> ...


mi sembra strana una cosa, che tu non abbia messo Israele, sopra Cina ed Usa....


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il fotovoltaico in massa lo vedi tra 2 anni, ma devi tenere presente che ha un rendimento bassissimo, non puoi alimentarci un continente...
> Senza gas in questo momento siamo fottuti, mettiamocelo in testa.


quello che fa incazzare è che noi siamo pieni di gas
fai un ***** di buco in pianura padana trovi gas
per non parlare di altre zone


----------



## Albijol (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...


My 2 Cents.Allo stato attuale a Putin non conviene chiudere i rubinetti. Meglio centellinare il gas così i prezzi rimangono alti e così la Russia guadagna gli stessi soldi di prima (forse anche di più).


----------



## Devil man (11 Luglio 2022)

Mi ricordo ancora quelli che in questo forum applaudivano all'arrivo di Draghi...
E di come abbia gestito la pandemia... " Grazie a Draghi siamo salvi " , " se c'è Draghi sono tranquillo " , con " Draghi siamo in una botte di ferro "


Dicevano ?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (11 Luglio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In Francia ce le hanno pure le centrali e per tenere i costi dell'energia a prezzi umani è dovuto intervenire lo Stato. Tra l'altro mi pare che ora abbia nazionalizzato totalmente le centrali. Tempo fa lessi che dovettero pure chiudere degli impianti per la siccità, visto che mancava l'acqua per raffreddare le centrali. Anche li l'inflazione sale a manetta poi, nonostante tutto.
> 
> La germania poi qualche centrale mi pare l'abbia, perché invece di passare al carbone non rimettono in sesto quelle che hanno già?
> 
> Il nucleare mi pare un falso mito onestamente. Tutto ciò che stiamo vivendo oggi è pura speculazione che non cambierebbe di una virgola nonostante tutto.


speculazione se non al 100% al 90% sicuro


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A livello politico interno siamo "liberi", nel senso che viviamo in una democrazia liberale che funziona meglio di 9/10 regimi al mondo.
> Non la cambierei per qualche democratura da due soldi (Ungheria, Russia, Turchia), regime monopartitico (Cina, Eritrea, Corea del Nord), dittatura militarista (Siria, Venezuela, Cuba), sultanato (Oman, Arabia Saudita, Brunei)...
> 
> Ma questo NULLA ha a che vedere con la libertà in termini internazionali.
> ...



A te sembra che siamo più liberi di altri, semplicemente perché hai gli hamburgers e ti guardi netflix.

Non si misura la libertà con i SUV, gli ifone, i jeans di marca e altre minchiate. Codesta è una visione superficiale ed effimera. Da questo punto di vista sono molto più liberi in Turchia, ad esempio, perché non si fanno mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno.

Il fatto che tu possa scrivere la tua opinione su un forum non è indice di libertà, eh. Questa piccola "libertà" è anzi vista come valvola di sfogo proprio per non dare la sensazione di oppressione.

Ti rammento che da noi c'è una propaganda talmente viscerale e criminale che la gente si tuffa in mare con le mascherine e viene salvata per miracolo.

Quando un paese ti priva di lavoro, assistenza, servizi, giustizia, buona informazione, a fronte di una pressione fiscale assurda e nonostante risorse del territorio che ci permetterebbero invece di vivere agiatamente, non è uno stato che ti rende libero.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Luglio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ne ho 32... partiamo dal presupposto che la linea guida da cui partire per tutti in ogni momento e campo dovrebbe essere tracciata dalla consapevolezza che stiamo avendo ciò che abbiamo, in prestito dai nostri figli e che un giorno restituiremo loro quello che saremo stati in grado di preservare e/o creare... con questa prospettiva non vi è limite di tempo, bisogna pianificare a lungo termine anche se nell'immediato il riscontro può non essere vantaggiosissimo... va da sè che un paese che preferisce la vita mondana al fare figli perde completamente questo orizzonte prospettico.
> 
> Le tecnologie per convertire anche abbastanza velocemente una buona fetta del fabbisogno ci sono, mancano però totalmente mentalità, competenze e know how nella struttura che dovrebbe avviare l'attuazione di questo piano che è per forza di cose lo Stato.


Forse voleva fare presente che quando sei indietro di 20 anni,ci rimani comunque anche se cerchi di rimediare  rispetto ai paesi governati bene!
siamo e saremo come un Burundi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fa molto, molto sorridere come diversi di voi dicano "non dovevamo seguire gli americani e farci i fatti nostri in ucraina"
> Al di la di considerazioni di carattere geopolitico (la russia sta peggio di noi, semplicemente hanno stampa controllata e giustamente non ce lo vengono a dire, noi siamo democrazie e filtra tutto), fatemi capire una cosa...
> 
> Cioè voi siete DAVVERO convinti che qualunque governo italiano abbia anche solo la MINIMA libertà politica di azione rispetto al volere americano?
> ...


Ok ma ogni impero ha una fine..
e quello americano sta arrivando alla sua fine..
Ahimo devi proprio aspettare la loro totale disfatta!? oppure come UE gli fai capire che ora di smetterla! 
la mia risposta è ovvia non so tu..
perché la tesi prima noi e poi la loro anche no


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> quello che fa incazzare è che noi siamo pieni di gas
> fai un ***** di buco in pianura padana trovi gas
> per non parlare di altre zone


amico mio, in Italia l'unica cosa che funziona sono i comitati del no


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Luglio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> follia incredibile, posso ribattere punto per punto:
> 
> - Le esigenze di riscaldamento della Sicilia non sono evidentemente le stesse di quelle di Bolzano. Una misura del genere "orizzontale" e' ridicola.
> - Illuminazione: l'illuminazione notturna, specie in periferia, a volte fa la differenza - letteralmente - tra la vita e la morte. Specie per le donne che magari rientrano dal lavoro tardi la sera. Ottimo per la sicurezza direi. Ridicoli
> ...


Si però un momento queste non sono misure in atto, è un piano di emergenza e va da sé che come dice il nome è questione di emergenza.. 
Ora, se a dicembre effettivamente non ci fosse sufficiente gas che si fa? Perché anch'io condivido tutti i tuoi punti ma se seve 100 di gas e io ho 87 alla fine quei 13 non ci sono e l'unica è abbassare a 87 le mie esigenze


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Luglio 2022)

Se è lo stato di emergenza come le misure contro la pandemia stiamo freschi freschi.. sottoterra! visto che dopo 4/5 anni parlano ancora di misure di emergenza!!!!!

p.s.tra l'altro con dentro delle buffonate illogiche


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A te sembra che siamo più liberi di altri, semplicemente perché hai gli hamburgers e ti guardi netflix.
> 
> Non si misura la libertà con i SUV, gli ifone, i jeans di marca e altre minchiate. Codesta è una visione superficiale ed effimera. Da questo punto di vista sono molto più liberi in Turchia, ad esempio, perché non si fanno mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno.
> 
> ...


Non ci vedo proprio la minima base di discussione su questo argomento, mi spiace.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2022)

@gabri65 e @Trumpusconi per favore se state incominciando a sentire caldo tra voi, accendete il climatizzatore. Grazie


----------



## hakaishin (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> @gabri65 e @Trumpusconi per favore se state incominciando a sentire caldo tra voi, accendete il climatizzatore. Grazie


Ma non c’è energia per farlo


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ci vedo proprio la minima base di discussione su questo argomento, mi spiace.



Come vuoi, nessun problema.


----------



## livestrong (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fa molto, molto sorridere come diversi di voi dicano "non dovevamo seguire gli americani e farci i fatti nostri in ucraina"
> Al di la di considerazioni di carattere geopolitico (la russia sta peggio di noi, semplicemente hanno stampa controllata e giustamente non ce lo vengono a dire, noi siamo democrazie e filtra tutto), fatemi capire una cosa...
> 
> Cioè voi siete DAVVERO convinti che qualunque governo italiano abbia anche solo la MINIMA libertà politica di azione rispetto al volere americano?
> ...


Triste realtà. Almeno abbiamo la libertà di scoparci le americane che vengono in italia


----------



## sunburn (11 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> A te sembra che siamo più liberi di altri, semplicemente perché hai gli hamburgers e ti guardi netflix.
> 
> Non si misura la libertà con i SUV, gli ifone, i jeans di marca e altre minchiate. Codesta è una visione superficiale ed effimera. Da questo punto di vista sono molto più liberi in Turchia, ad esempio, perché non si fanno mettere i piedi in testa da nessuno.
> 
> ...


Quindi nei regimi totalitari attuano un controllo a 360 gradi sulla vita dei cittadini perché non vogliono si sappia in giro quanto si viva bene da loro?


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fa molto, molto sorridere come diversi di voi dicano "non dovevamo seguire gli americani e farci i fatti nostri in ucraina"
> Al di la di considerazioni di carattere geopolitico (la russia sta peggio di noi, semplicemente hanno stampa controllata e giustamente non ce lo vengono a dire, noi siamo democrazie e filtra tutto), fatemi capire una cosa...
> 
> Cioè voi siete DAVVERO convinti che qualunque governo italiano abbia anche solo la MINIMA libertà politica di azione rispetto al volere americano?
> ...


Wow, eccoli i difensori delle libertà  Mandano la gente a farsi ammazzare per loro in nome degli ideali di autodeterminazione e libertà ma poi nemmeno candidamente confessano di essere schiavi ammeriganiBravo Trumpusconi che ha fatto coming out


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi nei regimi totalitari attuano un controllo a 360 gradi sulla vita dei cittadini perché non vogliono si sappia in giro quanto si viva bene da loro?



Ecco, questo è un utente che, invece che farmi accendere il condizionatore, mi mette i brividi lungo la schiena anche solo a leggerne il nome nelle notifiche.

@Tifo'o


----------



## Marilson (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mi fa molto, molto sorridere come diversi di voi dicano "non dovevamo seguire gli americani e farci i fatti nostri in ucraina"
> Al di la di considerazioni di carattere geopolitico (la russia sta peggio di noi, semplicemente hanno stampa controllata e giustamente non ce lo vengono a dire, noi siamo democrazie e filtra tutto), fatemi capire una cosa...
> 
> Cioè voi siete DAVVERO convinti che qualunque governo italiano abbia anche solo la MINIMA libertà politica di azione rispetto al volere americano?
> ...



Perfetto, le cose stanno esattamente cosi. Condivido anche le virgole.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2666
> 
> Mi ricordo ancora quelli che in questo forum applaudivano all'arrivo di Draghi...
> E di come abbia gestito la pandemia... " Grazie a Draghi siamo salvi " , " se c'è Draghi sono tranquillo " , con " Draghi siamo in una botte di ferro "
> ...


Ti ricordo la migliore "speriamo continuino pandemia ed emergenza, così rimane Draghi"


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2022)

*Smettiamola con le provocazioni oppure il topic chiude*


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> A livello politico interno siamo "liberi", nel senso che viviamo in una democrazia liberale che funziona meglio di 9/10 regimi al mondo.
> *Non la cambierei per qualche democratura da due soldi (Ungheria, Russia, Turchia), regime monopartitico (Cina, Eritrea, Corea del Nord), dittatura militarista (Siria, Venezuela, Cuba), sultanato (Oman, Arabia Saudita, Brunei)...*
> 
> Ma questo NULLA ha a che vedere con la libertà in termini internazionali.
> ...


a mio parere non lo farebbero nemmeno loro...non ho molti dubbi su questo

la differenza tra noi e loro (quei paesi citati) è che loro si lamentano del loro paese e vanno via noi..o meglio quelli tra di noi che sono occidentali anti-occidente (che fa già ridere cosi vabè) si lamentano ma non adrebbero mai a vivere in quei paesi la

direi che questo sintetizza perfettamente chi sta meglio e chi sta peggio..il resto sono tutte pippe mentali

(che non vuol dire che dove si sta meglio vada tutto bene o che dove si sta peggio vada tutto male ovviamente)


----------



## Andris (11 Luglio 2022)

bla bla bla sono due mesi che leggiamo queste cose

ogni paese ha stoccato il gas non commerciale, utilizzino quello di emergenza invece di rompere le palle alla gente.
io non muterò di un millesimo le cose che devo fare, non partecipo a questa farneticazione.

peggiorare la propria quotidianità e le proprie finanze per i giochetti geopolitici di qualcuno.
e c'è chi lo sostiene pure...

le uniche opzioni:

1)scendere in piazza in massa

2)smettere di pagare le tasse sia nelle aziende sia come cittadini privati

3)prelevare tutti i contanti dai conti correnti


nel mentre vedo russi in vacanza tranquillamente in tutti i paesi del Mediterraneo che non hanno chiuso i voli, esattamente come un anno fa.


----------



## __king george__ (11 Luglio 2022)

a proposito..si sta avvicinando agosto

vediamo se succederà qualcosa davvero come dicevano gli ucraini o se erano parole al vento


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Luglio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordo la migliore "speriamo continuino pandemia ed emergenza, così rimane Draghi"


Da fucilate


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Wow, eccoli i difensori delle libertà  Mandano la gente a farsi ammazzare per loro in nome degli ideali di autodeterminazione e libertà ma poi nemmeno candidamente confessano di essere schiavi ammeriganiBravo Trumpusconi che ha fatto coming out


Se mi avessi letto con attenzione sapresti che non ho mai fatto mistero del fatto che non contiamo una cippa!
Che si sia d'accordo o in disaccordo con l'intervento in Ucraina (e io sono d'accordo) non cambia il fatto che a prescindere faremo ciò che ci ordinano da Washington perché non esiste alternativa.
Volete fare la rivoluzione? Fatela.
Arriveranno dagli USA a ridurvi in cenere.
Triste ma è la realtà


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se mi avessi letto con attenzione sapresti che non ho mai fatto mistero del fatto che non contiamo una cippa!
> Che si sia d'accordo o in disaccordo con l'intervento in Ucraina (e io sono d'accordo) non cambia il fatto che a prescindere faremo ciò che ci ordinano da Washington perché non esiste alternativa.
> Volete fare la rivoluzione? Fatela.
> Arriveranno dagli USA a ridurvi in cenere.
> Triste ma è la realtà


Ahhh, bene Trump.Grazie per la risposta. E che differenza passa tra noi e i cattivi? La possibilità di avere un I-Phone da mille e passa euro e quella di criticare il padrone? Per cosa stiamo sostenendo l' Ucraina, se chi ci governa da questa parte ha solo il guinzaglio più lungo dell' altro?
Queste cose che hai detto qui, le ripeteresti in un articolo per un qualsivoglia giornale?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se mi avessi letto con attenzione sapresti che non ho mai fatto mistero del fatto che non contiamo una cippa!
> Che si sia d'accordo o in disaccordo con l'intervento in Ucraina (e io sono d'accordo) non cambia il fatto che a prescindere faremo ciò che ci ordinano da Washington perché non esiste alternativa.
> Volete fare la rivoluzione? Fatela.
> *Arriveranno dagli USA a ridurvi in cenere.*
> Triste ma è la realtà



Ma non sono democratici e benefattori?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ahhh, bene Trump.Grazie per la risposta. E che differenza passa tra noi e i cattivi? La possibilità di avere un I-Phone da mille e passa euro e quella di criticare il padrone? Per cosa stiamo sostenendo l' Ucraina, se chi ci governa da questa parte ha solo il guinzaglio più lungo dell' altro?
> Queste cose che hai detto qui, le ripeteresti in un articolo per un qualsivoglia giornale?



Sei un servo. Accontentati di quello che ti passa il padrone


----------



## Devil man (11 Luglio 2022)

Ma tipo sospendere il bollo dell'auto ?? No è ? Tassa stra inutile..


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei un servo. Accontentati di quello che ti passa il padrone


Figurati, chi si accontenta gode, ops vive.ma a questo punto mi chiedo da essere senziente dove siano andati a finire gli ideali di autodeterminazione, libertà e giustizia di cui i nostri amici interventisti parlavano allo scoppio delle ostilità


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non sono democratici e benefattori?



Vedi ? Però per queste frasi non si offendono,non fanno le primedonne.
Ma se lo fa Vladimiro noooooooooo,come ha osatooooooooooooo minacciarci con l'atomicaaaaa,dobbiamo reagire,non dobiamo fargliela passare liscia


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma non sono democratici e benefattori?


Non è questa la questione e lo sai benissimo.
Fanno i loro interessi.
Ecco, i loro interessi sono quelle che bene o male collidono meglio con i nostri.
L'alternativa non è stare "indipendenti", è diventare un satellite della Cina.
Preferireste? Io no


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è questa la questione e lo sai benissimo.
> Fanno i loro interessi.
> Ecco, i loro interessi sono quelle che bene o male collidono meglio con i nostri.
> L'alternativa non è stare "indipendenti", è diventare un satellite della Cina.
> Preferireste? Io no


Ah, ecco. Allora stanno mandando al massacro, senza possibilità di uscita, un popolo intero per permettere a noi tutti di non finire sotto l' egemonia di un altro padrone?Che spiriti caritatevoli E come direbbe Fantozzi inginocchiato davanti al mega direttore galattico: com'è umano lei


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non è questa la questione e lo sai benissimo.
> Fanno i loro interessi.
> Ecco, i loro interessi sono quelle che bene o male collidono meglio con i nostri.
> L'alternativa non è stare "indipendenti", è diventare un satellite della Cina.
> Preferireste? Io no



L’Italia, ovviamente, da sola non va da nessuna parte ma chiedo a te che sei esperto, senza ironia, la UE non potrebbe smarcarsi dagli USA?


----------



## pazzomania (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mentre Gazprom blocca 1/3 delle sue forniture di gas all'italia, e in UE viene lanciato l'allarme per la chiusura totale dei rubinetti, oggi i giornali pubblicano la prima bozza del Decreto Austerity Energia, il piano di emergenza che il Governo Draghi è pronto a varare di fronte allo scenario più negativo possibile.
> Interventi su riscaldamento, aria condizionata e illuminazione. E il coprifuoco per negozi (alle 19) e locali (alle 23).
> 
> Nel dettaglio:
> ...


Bene che ci sia un piano di emergenza, se non ci fosse ci si lamenterebbe che non c'è.

Che mi manda in bestia, è che non si parli mai di togliere gli orribili sprechi che vedo ogni giorno.
Solo tagli.

Roba da matti, ci sarebbero almeno 10.000 modi per sprecare meno energia ( ma questo vale sempre), del tutto gratuiti e che avrebbero impatto sottozero per la nostra qualità di vita, roba da andare in surplus energetico, altro che TAGLI

Ma l' importante è che la Terra sembri una lampada cinese pure dalla ISS


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedi ? Però per queste frasi non si offendono,non fanno le primedonne.
> Ma se lo fa Vladimiro noooooooooo,come ha osatooooooooooooo minacciarci con l'atomicaaaaa,dobbiamo reagire,non dobiamo fargliela passare liscia



Ci sono padroni e padroni


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, ecco. Allora stanno mandando al massacro, senza possibilità di uscita, un popolo intero *per permettere a noi tutti di non finire sotto l' egemonia di un altro padrone?*Che spiriti caritatevoli E come direbbe Fantozzi inginocchiato davanti al mega direttore galattico: com'è umano lei



Perché dovrebbero rinunciare ad una colonia che tanto bene li serve?


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché dovrebbero rinunciare ad una colonia che tanto bene li serve?


Eh già. E poi dove trovano un popolo con governanti ossequiosi delle loro direttive come i nostri?Viva l' indipendenza


----------



## Djici (11 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ah, ecco. Allora stanno mandando al massacro, senza possibilità di uscita, un popolo intero per permettere a noi tutti di non finire sotto l' egemonia di un altro padrone?Che spiriti caritatevoli E come direbbe Fantozzi inginocchiato davanti al mega direttore galattico: com'è umano lei


Noi andiamo con l'America perché ci conviene.
Nient'altro.
Non voglio spiegare il pensiero di @Trumpusconi al suo posto... Io di quello che ho capito stava esagerando per farvi capire che non abbiamo l'autonomia che chiedete.
Per me questa autonomia non l'abbiamo non perché gli Usa c'è na negherebbero a colpi di missili ma perché non ci conviene. Basta.
Da soli siamo debolissimi.
Nel UE si potrebbe fare qualcosa ma non riusciamo a metterci d'accordo nemmeno per sapere quale presidente deve entrare per primo e quale deve entrare per ultimo nello riunioni... Cosa vuoi decidere insieme?
A stare dalla parte URSS nella guerra fredda non conveniva.
Abbiamo "scelto" di stare con gli Usa in quel momento.
URSS che è stata rimpiazzata dalla Cina.
E ancora una volta ci conviene meglio andare con gli Usa.
Ci fosse un alternativa non e che sarei contro eh.
Non vivo con la bandiera americana in camera.
Però in questo periodo e la meno peggio delle alternative.
Così come la democrazia e il modello che e il meno peggio


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Noi andiamo con l'America perché ci conviene.
> Nient'altro.
> Non voglio spiegare il pensiero di @Trumpusconi al suo posto... Io di quello che ho capito stava esagerando per farvi capire che non abbiamo l'autonomia che chiedete.
> Per me questa autonomia non l'abbiamo non perché gli Usa c'è na negherebbero a colpi di missili ma perché non ci conviene. Basta.
> ...


A me pare che in questa faccenda chi ci governa non abbia fatto solo una scelta di campo ma si sia dimostrato più realista del re. Quando emetti sanzioni che mai si erano viste prima all' indirizzo del tuo maggior partner energetico, senza prima avere un alternativa, sei solo un servo che merita tutto quello che gli accadrà. Non è più solo una scelta di campo ma è subalternità pura e cruda. E poi la domanda elusa: se noi Occidente siamo i primi a calpestare quei valori di cui ci riempiamo la bocca, nei confronti del resto del mondo retto da altri sistemi politici, perché denigriamo e odiamo Putin?


----------



## Trumpusconi (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Italia, ovviamente, da sola non va da nessuna parte ma chiedo a te che sei esperto, senza ironia, la UE non potrebbe smarcarsi dagli USA?


L'idea è quella.
Tra Washington e Bruxelles mille volte la seconda.
Il problema è che gli USA non lo permetteranno: l'Europa è bottino di guerra


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'idea è quella.
> Tra Washington e Bruxelles mille volte la seconda.
> Il problema è che gli USA non lo permetteranno: l'Europa è bottino di guerra



Fammi capire, ritieni che materialmente gli USA interverrebbero in Europa per impedirne la piena autonomia?


Ma non sono il paladinI della autodeterminazione dei popoli?


----------



## Ringhio8 (11 Luglio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ma tipo sospendere il bollo dell'auto ?? No è ? Tassa stra inutile..


Figurati


----------



## sunburn (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’Italia, ovviamente, da sola non va da nessuna parte ma chiedo a te che sei esperto, senza ironia, la UE non potrebbe smarcarsi dagli USA?


La UE è un’armata Brancaleone senza una reale idea di cosa voglia fare di se stessa.
Già i fondatori non è che c’entrassero chissà quanto gli uni con gli altri, ma almeno c’era un retaggio culturale in parte comune. Con i vari allargamenti, ciao còre.
L’Europa nel post-seconda guerra mondiale era un cumulo di macerie e ha potuto rinascere solo e soltanto perché gli USA avevano interesse ad avere partner e alleati strategici a due passi dall’URSS e per farlo hanno riversato vagonate di soldi. Poi alcuni Paesi, per motivi storici-culturali-ecc, si sono ritagliati uno spazio più autonomo rispetto agli altri, ma di fatto l’Europa è sempre stata, è e, finché durerà il predominio USA, resterà una loro pedina nello scacchiere geopolitico.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La UE è un’armata Brancaleone senza una reale idea di cosa voglia fare di se stessa.
> Già i fondatori non è che c’entrassero chissà quanto gli uni con gli altri, ma almeno c’era un retaggio culturale in parte comune. Con i vari allargamenti, ciao còre.
> L’Europa nel post-seconda guerra mondiale era un cumulo di macerie e ha potuto rinascere solo e soltanto perché gli USA avevano interesse ad avere partner e alleati strategici a due passi dall’URSS e per farlo hanno riversato vagonate di soldi. Poi alcuni Paesi, per motivi storici-culturali-ecc, si sono ritagliati uno spazio più autonomo rispetto agli altri, ma di fatto l’Europa è sempre stata, è e, finché durerà il predominio USA, resterà una loro pedina nello scacchiere geopolitico.



Se c'è un momento adatto durante il quale staccarsi dagli USA, forse è proprio quello attuale.

Detto questo, io non voglio essere schiavo a vita di gente che si ammazza nelle scuole. Non è scritto da nessuna parte che siamo sottomessi a vita a questi cialtroni. Adesso anche basta.

Altrimenti tutti i discorsi di soccorso all'Ucraina sono automaticamente invalidi, la Russia è più forte e può fare quel catzo che gli pare.

Vedi te che se cominci a staccare la spina, gli USA vengono a pregarti, perché non vorrebbero perdere un paese come l'itaglia che è strategicamente (anche se solo geograficamente) importante.

In virtù di questo, saremmo noi a decidere i nostri partners, giocandocela bene. Saremmo come la fighetta che la promette a quello e a quell'altro ma non si dichiara mai e si becca gli inviti a cena gratis in un eterno tira e molla, campando di adulazioni. Con il passare del tempo acquisiresti coscienza del tuo potere e ti smarcheresti gradualmente, andando per la tua strada. Volere è potere.

Ma figurati, ci vuole gente capace ai ministeri e al governo per mettere in pista questa politica estera. Pura utopia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> A me pare che in questa faccenda chi ci governa non abbia fatto solo una scelta di campo ma si sia dimostrato più realista del re. *Quando emetti sanzioni che mai si erano viste prima all' indirizzo del tuo maggior partner energetico, senza prima avere un alternativa, sei solo un servo che merita tutto quello che gli accadrà.* Non è più solo una scelta di campo ma è subalternità pura e cruda. E poi la domanda elusa: se noi Occidente siamo i primi a calpestare quei valori di cui ci riempiamo la bocca, nei confronti del resto del mondo retto da altri sistemi politici, perché denigriamo e odiamo Putin?



Non penso ci sia da aggiungere altro.
Se non un...servi schifosi e ignoranti.


----------



## Maurizio91 (11 Luglio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comincio a convincermi che qualcuno finirà davvero come Abe.
> E fino a ieri non lo pensavo minimamente...


Più facile che saremo noi a finire come un altro Abe, quello di Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee. Tutti schiavi, ridotti a lavorare per una miseria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Più facile che saremo noi a finire come un altro Abe, quello di Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee. Tutti schiavi, ridotti a lavorare per una miseria



Questa è bellissima e per una platea di nicchia


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2022)

Se lo Zio di Mosca chiude i rubinetti sarà un disastro.. per tutti in Europa... in Germania sono abbastanza preoccupati che hanno messo in moto le centrali di carbone


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se lo Zio di Mosca chiude i rubinetti sarà un disastro.. per tutti in Europa... in Germania sono abbastanza preoccupati che *hanno messo in moto le centrali di carbone*



Nooo,e ora come la mettiamo con Greta ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se lo Zio di Mosca chiude i rubinetti sarà un disastro.. per tutti in Europa... in Germania sono abbastanza preoccupati che hanno messo in moto le centrali di carbone



Almeno pensano a controazioni serie. 
Qui pensano a spegnere i lampioni, fare il coprifuoco alle 23, allo ius scholae e a legalizzare le canne della Sardina...


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non penso ci sia da aggiungere altro.
> Se non un...servi schifosi e ignoranti.


Per me una classe politica che fa gli interessi di un paese straniero è imputabile di alto tradimento. Chiunque abbia votato la fiducia al governo Draghi e non l' ha ritirata dopo aver comminato quelle sanzioni, le cui conseguenze erano facilmente prevedibili, è responsabile di alto tradimento.E io queste cose le dico dal primo giorno di questa guerra...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> *Per me una classe politica che fa gli interessi di un paese straniero è imputabile di alto tradimento*. Chiunque abbia votato la fiducia al governo Draghi e non l' ha ritirata dopo aver comminato quelle sanzioni, le cui conseguenze erano facilmente prevedibili, è responsabile di alto tradimento.E io queste cose le dico dal primo giorno di questa guerra...



Per la indegna classe politica italiana fare gli interessi del padrone è una nota di merito da spendere.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per la indegna classe politica italiana fare gli interessi del padrone è una nota di merito da spendere.


Eh sì. Non scherzo quando dico che rimpiango i politici della prima Repubblica. Quelli, pur essendo dei gran filibustieri, avevano uno spessore culturale, un decoro e un senso dello Stato che questi imbelli cialtroni se lo possono solo sognare. Credo che di tutte le democrazie occidentali questa sia la peggiore in assoluto ed è tutto dire visto come se la passano gli altri. E poi c'è chi si chiede come mai la politica in occidente sia fortemente delegittimata.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2022)

Ma dove diavolo ci vogliono portare?! Ma è possibile che per salvare un paese a caso mettano a repentaglio se stessi? Ma tutto questo è folle!!!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh sì. *Non scherzo quando dico che rimpiango i politici della prima Repubblica.* Quelli, pur essendo dei gran filibustieri, avevano uno spessore culturale, un decoro e un senso dello Stato che questi imbelli cialtroni se lo possono solo sognare. Credo che di tutte le democrazie occidentali questa sia la peggiore in assoluto ed è tutto dire visto come se la passano gli altri. E poi c'è chi si chiede come mai la politica in occidente sia fortemente delegittimata.



Mi trovi perfettamente d’accordo.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma dove diavolo ci vogliono portare?! Ma è possibile che per salvare un paese a caso *mettano a repentaglio se stessi?* Ma tutto questo è folle!!!



Se stessi? A me pare che a rischio ci siano sempre i soliti fessi.


----------



## Swaitak (11 Luglio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nooo,e ora come la mettiamo con Greta ?


a proposito, mi pare stia arrivando in Italia, quale nazione coglierà l'attimo per ascoltare le suppliche di Gretina? Si proprio quella nazione


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a proposito, mi pare stia arrivando in Italia, quale nazione coglierà l'attimo per ascoltare le suppliche di Gretina? Si proprio quella nazione



Perché non va altrove? Noi abbiamo già troppi ciarlatani.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi trovi perfettamente d’accordo.


Opinione mia e ovviamente non suffragata da prove ma, se per ipotesi, ci fosse stato un Craxi al governo piuttosto che qualcun altro a scelta col c***o che saremmo entrati in questa situazione assurda nonostante quello che dice Trumpusconi. Ma quando hai la classe politica da peracottari che abbiamo con l' uomo di Goldman Sachs presidente del Consiglio cosa dobbiamo aspettarci se non il taglio dei lombi?


----------



## gabri65 (11 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Eh sì. Non scherzo quando dico che rimpiango i politici della prima Repubblica. Quelli, pur essendo dei gran filibustieri, avevano uno spessore culturale, un decoro e un senso dello Stato che questi imbelli cialtroni se lo possono solo sognare. Credo che di tutte le democrazie occidentali questa sia la peggiore in assoluto ed è tutto dire visto come se la passano gli altri. E poi c'è chi si chiede come mai la politica in occidente sia fortemente delegittimata.



Ma magari quelli della prima repubblica.

Erano delinquenti, ma se non altro avevano un minimo di coscienza, come testimonia la bava alla bocca di Forlani quando fu interrogato.

Questi sono proprio senza vergogna, anzi si vantano di quello che dicono, e fanno a gara a chi dilania il paese con più foga. Sono proprio criminali all'ennesima potenza. C'abbiamo ex-comici con figli violentatori che vanno a far politica in tuta da astronauta, rendiamoci conto a che livello stiamo.

Quelli di prima facevano andare avanti il carrozzone che gli campava, questi non hanno trovato di meglio che svendere tutto. A quel bandito del PD che gli frega, tanto c'ha già la pensione dorata che lo aspetta in Francia, quel disgraziato.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Luglio 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Opinione mia e ovviamente non suffragata da prove ma, se per ipotesi, ci fosse stato un Craxi al governo piuttosto che qualcun altro a scelta col c***o che saremmo entrati in questa situazione assurda nonostante quello che dice Trumpusconi. Ma quando hai la classe politica da peracottari che abbiamo con l' uomo di Goldman Sachs presidente del Consiglio cosa dobbiamo aspettarci se non il taglio dei lombi?



Sicuramente l’Italia non ha goduto di libertà in politica estera (e per certi versi anche interna) ma alla lunga questo, per me, ha portato ad un continuo degrado della classe politica che si è ”concentrata“ nella spartizione interna. I politici della Prima Repubblica perlomeno - per la loro storia e formazione - avevano dignità e competenza. Quelli attuali sono quasi tutti lo stesso disonesti e pure incompetenti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Luglio 2022)

Vista adesso, sono morto dal ridere 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Blu71 (12 Luglio 2022)

La triste realtà


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, ritieni che materialmente gli USA interverrebbero in Europa per impedirne la piena autonomia?
> 
> 
> Ma non sono il paladinI della autodeterminazione dei popoli?


Ma vieni a parlare a me di ideali?
Sono un geopolitico, guardo solo gli interessi, non è mai esistito nella storia uno stato che mettesse gli ideali davanti agli interessi.
Stalin si alleò con Hitler, nemico giurato...
Gli Usa non sono paladini di un bel niente che non siano i loro interessi 
Volenti o nolenti, gli interessi americani ci sono più comodi degli interessi russi/cinesi

Tutto qua, non capisco dove sia la parte difficile


----------



## Blu71 (12 Luglio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma vieni a parlare a me di ideali?
> Sono un geopolitico, guardo solo gli interessi, *non è mai esistito nella storia uno stato che mettesse gli ideali davanti agli interessi.*
> Stalin si alleò con Hitler, nemico giurato...
> Gli Usa non sono paladini di un bel niente che non siano i loro interessi
> ...



Io lo so bene, più di qualcuno sembra di no.


----------



## Gas (12 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> vedo russi in vacanza tranquillamente in tutti i paesi del Mediterraneo che non hanno chiuso i voli, esattamente come un anno fa.


Confermo, sono appena tornato da Sharm ed era piena zeppa di russi.


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Luglio 2022)

fra pochissimo sui nostri schermi. col benestare degli italioti ovviamente.


----------



## sunburn (12 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Se c'è un momento adatto durante il quale staccarsi dagli USA, forse è proprio quello attuale.
> 
> Detto questo, io non voglio essere schiavo a vita di gente che si ammazza nelle scuole. Non è scritto da nessuna parte che siamo sottomessi a vita a questi cialtroni. Adesso anche basta.
> 
> ...


Esatto: pura utopia.
In ogni caso, mi sembra che il tuo approccio sia troppo legato a una concezione di “Stato” che, nel 2022, è ormai abbondantemente superata, per non dire antistorica nel contesto attuale. Ma qui mi fermo perché sarebbe un discorso troppo lungo, decisamente OT e, soprattutto, non voglio causarti brividi aggiuntivi rispetto a quanti già te ne dia leggere il mio nick nelle notifiche…


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Esatto: pura utopia.
> In ogni caso, mi sembra che il tuo approccio sia troppo legato a una concezione di “Stato” che, nel 2022, è ormai abbondantemente superata, per non dire antistorica nel contesto attuale. Ma qui mi fermo perché sarebbe un discorso troppo lungo, decisamente OT e, soprattutto, non voglio causarti brividi aggiuntivi rispetto a quanti già te ne dia leggere il mio nick nelle notifiche…



La mia non è una concezione superata, se permetti. E purtroppo sì che siamo OT.

La mia idea è perfettamente in linea con quella di un mondo dove non esistono limitazioni. Semplicemente non si può fare adesso.

Non mi sembra che siamo pronti per abbattere i confini, non mi sembra proprio. Prima ci aggiustiamo noi e facciamo in modo che si aggiustino anche gli altri, poi quando saremo sufficientemente compatibili, si potrà fare il grande passo, ma sempre con circospezione.

Quando io parlo di "stato", parlo di mantenere comunque una identità e una dignità, e non invece comportarsi come bagascie di strada andando dietro a quello o a quell'altro e svendersi al primo arrivato, come stiamo facendo. Io sono più che disponibile a condividere, ma se vedo furberie o malafede, amico, allora subentra l'istinto di conservazione sopra a tutto e a tutti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei un servo. Accontentati di quello che ti passa il padrone


Io non sono il servo di nessuno
Piuttosto annientamento!
e non è tanto per parlare...

Comunque basta solo aspettare
Io la mia fazione la conosco benissimo!


----------



## Milanoide (12 Luglio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La mia non è una concezione superata, se permetti. E purtroppo sì che siamo OT.
> 
> La mia idea è perfettamente in linea con quella di un mondo dove non esistono limitazioni. Semplicemente non si può fare adesso.
> 
> ...


Noto solo che nei tuoi ultimi due post sei passato dalla auspicabile politica della fighetta che la promette a tutti e non la da a nessuno alla evitabile politica della ******** che corre dietro a tutti.

La differenza fra la fighetta e la (vecchia) ******** la fa l'età, lo stato di forma? Il grado di usura?

Se sei una vecchia, chiattona, pigra, appesantita (dal debito pubblico), che non vuole tenersi in forma e rimanda sempre a domani (la dieta, la palestra e la parrucchiera) anche se una volta eri un attrice di grido ora non ti caga più nessuno.

La Turchia 110 anni fa era ancora un impero, malato. 

Ora dà segni di risveglio, sogna i tempi che furono. Persegue l'interesse nazionale in modo molto opportunistico ed ondivago. Alcuni la ammirano per questo.
Mette a tacere i dissenzienti.
Compra armi de qua e de là pur facendo parte di una alleanza.
Fa patti spregiudicati con quegli ipocriti degli europei per bloccare gli immigrati.
Però ha inflazione al 60-80%... Qualcuno rimpiange questa cosa?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma dove diavolo ci vogliono portare?! Ma è possibile che per salvare un paese a caso mettano a repentaglio se stessi? Ma tutto questo è folle!!!


Hahaha perché dire la verità a noi non va bene..
Poi se credete veramente che è per ucraina 
Bhe senza offesa siete ingenui

Qui c'è il palio il collasso dell' Unione Europea
e il predominio Americano 
e purtroppo il tempo stringe


----------



## gabri65 (12 Luglio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Noto solo che nei tuoi ultimi due post sei passato dalla auspicabile politica della fighetta che la promette a tutti e non la da a nessuno alla evitabile politica della ******** che corre dietro a tutti.
> 
> La differenza fra la fighetta e la (vecchia) ******** la fa l'età, lo stato di forma? Il grado di usura?
> 
> ...



Non ammiro la Turchia, anzi mi fa vomitare e la riempirei di crateri da detonazioni nucleari.

Ma contemporaneamente la ammiro (sempre per modo di dire) per la determinazione e la cattiveria che hanno, perché mancano a noi, che invece ci autosabotiamo. Per la politica interna, fatti loro, io parlo di quella esterna. Sono un paese teoricamente pezzente e ai margini, però hanno saputo sfruttare abilmente tutte le situazioni, ed adesso contano molto più di noi.

Dimmi un motivo per cui non sarebbero da ammirare, da questo punto di vista.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Comunque il vero stato sarebbe il popolo!
se questo inverno mi deluderà 
lo posso considerare morto !

comunque rimango ottimista


----------



## Blu71 (12 Luglio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> *Io non sono il servo di nessuno*
> Piuttosto annientamento!
> e non è tanto per parlare...
> 
> ...



Mi fa paicere per te. Anche se tanti lo sono e ne sono pure contenti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi fa paicere per te. Anche se tanti lo sono e ne sono pure contenti.


Contenti di andare dentro la bocca del diavolo 
Mha


----------



## Swaitak (12 Luglio 2022)

*Raggiunta la parità Euro- Dollaro*

grazie presidente!


----------

